# Weight Loss tips



## marylen001 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

How to reduce my weight, Can anyone give the weight loss tips ?


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice first post, link to LA Muscle........................sad really:axe:


----------



## joshij (Jul 20, 2010)

troll fever


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

welcome to muscle chat, introduce and tell us a little about yourself.....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I reckon thats the last we see of the troll lol


----------



## shane90 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well this being interesting and very useful tips to lose your weight and maintain a happy life. I think the Green tea is the better source for burning your fats i have personally experience of taking green tea it is very effective and useful...

HGH


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah green tea helps , but dont rely on that , get running if you can , maybe do some swimming , get on your bike do something , eat right , bassically , cut out the crap , im sure you have an idea of a good diet


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Post up your diet / training routine bud 

Ive just started drinking green tea twice a day


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive been driink green tea on and off for 2 years, started on proper chinese style leaves but now im drinking green teabags mixed with lemon


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

i have the Green Tea extract capsules it says on the tub 1 a day, but will that do any good ?


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

app , you need to be drinking 4-5 cups aday to get anything decent from it , but thats what ive read on the net , soo dont slate me for that , ive been drinking it , it is good for you , aslong as your working out too , and a much better replacement for normal tea


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

I smoked some green leaves once it didnt help me lose weight but it did make me hungry as hell, maybe useful in a bulking cycle ?


----------



## jamesrobartson (Jul 2, 2010)

The first thing, which you need to do, is to calculate your BMR that is your basal metabolic rate. It will help you find out how many calories you need to intake and how much pounds you need to lose. Now make a diet chart incorporating all the good foods and setting out a reasonable goal for a week.


----------



## ncetta (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,

In today's world obesity is becoming one of the major problems worldwide. While it continues to spread like a pandemic, fighting it is becoming more and more challenging. This is because obesity can only be fought by watching your diet and exercise .

All the best !

Onlinepharmacy


----------



## Robiej (Aug 19, 2010)

So does geen tea actually work ????


----------



## jamesrobartson (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

The healthiest way to lose weight is not the quickest way to lose weight. Crash diets and new, trendy weight loss plans or sudden and drastic increases in exercise are not recommended and most doctors consider such an approach to weight loss to be dangerous.

Hypnotherapy has potential to help some people lose weight, especially those who have been unsuccessful with many other dieting programs.

We help you to find the hypnotherapist, who has a proven track record in this field.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi i suggest you that first you try to reduce your weight naturally for example eat fruits daily and not take any junk food. You also work on exercise daily basis minimum 30 minutes. If you not get any response by that source than you can try some medicines like Generic Acomplia, Generic Xenical by any medical prescription. I found those cheap medicines details on that website.

Generic Acomplia

Generic Xenical


----------

